# Treeing Feist Squirrel Dog Puppies Arrived Today!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

For Anyone Interested:

Jody had her first pup this morning at 5:45 am. She is doing a fantastic job with them. As things are right now, here is what we have...

Male - White (he should darken some)
Female 1 - White (she should darken some)
Female 2 - Brown
Female 3 - White with Black Patches
Female 4 - Black and Tan

You have to love the genetic variation in feist dogs! The squirrels are not going to know what hit 'em.

Keep an eye out for pictures here or on our website:

http://squirrelhuntergray.tripod.com/

Thanks for looking,

-Marc


----------

